# Tilling bath walls questions????



## trickyvic (Jan 22, 2007)

Any help is greatly appreciated. I'm going to tile our bath walls this weekend and have a few questions. 

Should I use backerboard on the walls?

If I do use backerboard then tile, should I install it from the wash basin?

Do I need to use spacers between the tiles?

Heres a couple of pics...Please share any tips that you might have, this is my first time tilling walls.. Thanks, Vic


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

trickyvic said:


> Any help is greatly appreciated. I'm going to tile our bath walls this weekend and have a few questions.
> Should I use backerboard on the walls?


Vic, 
You do NOT want to install tile directly over that green board. 

What you should do is; remove the sheetrock that is there...down to the bare studs (in the shower stall area where the tile will go). Install roof felt or a poly vapor barrier over the shower over the bare studs in the shower stall area.
Next install 1/2" Cement board (Like Durock). It is impervious to moisture. We have installed it in hundreds of showers. 

http://www.usg.com/navigate.do?reso...ls/DUROCK_Brand_Cement_Underlayment_Board.htm

Use specific 'cement board' screws for it. Install down the wall to the basin. 

Once this is done, use caulking with silicone to put a bead of caulk into all the seams and along the area where the cement board meets the shower pan.
Use thinset to skim coat all cement board seams. Then attach your tile.



trickyvic said:


> Do I need to use spacers between the tiles?
> .. Thanks, Vic


On a vertical installation, spacers are very helpful to keep the tile from sagging into other tile...If you have never set tile before - I also recommend using them....

Pro Tile installers may have more to add....


----------



## trickyvic (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok...I actually took the whole bathroom down to studs and redid the greenboard. So, I have to cut the greenboard out where I want tile and replace it with cement board?

what should I do with the joint where the greenboard and cement board meet?

Cant I just put cement board over it?

Also I did not put any kind of moisture barrier behind the greenboard, is absolutely neccesary?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

The greenboard is a moisture barrier (somewhat), but it really should be replaced with durock, not covered over.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

MR board (aka green board) is rated as moisture (water vapor) resistant, but not literally - 'water resistant'. However, cement board is water resistant. 

Thus, no professional tile setter will install tile work over greenboard in a shower stall or other constantly wet/moist environment ...
Only a cementious material can hold up to water penetration without deterioration...(i.e. - Backerboard or in this case 1/2" cement board - for a shower stall area)....

 Sorry to say this, but, if you want the tile work ($$$) to hold up, consider removing that green board and installing 1/2" cement board (less $$$).


----------



## HAASEMAN2003 (Feb 12, 2007)

You could also install 1/4 inch backer board over the green board. Make sure you put thinset or adhesive between the backer and green. I have seen this done on existing construction and as far as I know it is still fine. You may have to put some metal extrusions where the backer board will be visible.


----------

